# L'intéret des OS X modifié



## Makime (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je voulais savoir j'ai souvent utilisé des version modifié de OSX pour mon ancien PC ASUS

Mais j'avais vu qu'il existait aussi des version non officiel modifié de OSX pour MAC, d'où ma question à quoi cela sert il ?


----------



## Arlequin (21 Septembre 2013)

Makime a dit:


> à quoi cela sert il ?



à venir poster des messages d'aide sur MacG ? 



je connais les ultimate edition de windows, entre autres, qui retirent le superflu et prétendent améliorer l'essentiel, mais je n'ai pas encore vu pareil coté mac, à quoi fais tu référence, exactement ? 

bonne soirée


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2013)

Makime a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Je voulais savoir j'ai souvent utilisé des version modifié de OSX pour mon ancien PC ASUS
> 
> Mais j'avais vu qu'il existait aussi des version non officiel modifié de OSX pour MAC, d'où ma question à quoi cela sert il ?



Tu fais 2 petits efforts :
1) aller dans cette section... Bricolo & hackintosh - Forum Mac
------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Considérons que c'est fait&#8230; *
2) tu tapes *hackintosh* dans Google




Arlequin a dit:


> à venir poster des messages d'aide sur MacG ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai quelques heures de vol avec Windows et il y a pas mal de version bidouillées _(très mal)_. Mais sur le fond, dans tous les forums Windows, plus de 90 % de tous ceux qui ont utilisés de telles versions ont fait des messages mentionnant que telle ou telle partie de l'OS était en dysfonctionnement.

J'ai passé beaucoup de temps à dépanner et curieusement, en conseillant de faire une réinstallation avec une version originale, tout rentrait dans l'ordre. Du même ordre de tous ceux qui conseillent de faire la même chose en utilisant une version combo de OS X lorsque celui-ci bat vraiment de l'aile.

A l'instar de Apple qui fournit pour un même modèle, les mêmes composants. Un PC est tellement hétéroclite en matériels divers, que ça peut fonctionner sur 1, 10 PC, mais par pour 50 ou 100.

Bref, j'ai fini de m'étaler, mais le seul conseil que je donnerais dans les 2 univers : ne jouez pas à l'apprenti sorcier et achetez une version officielle.


----------



## Makime (1 Octobre 2013)

Bien justement j'ai toujours tournée sous windows avec ma propre composition de windows et justement je préférais largement mon Windows 7 que l'original (déjà car j'avais pas de problème de drivers car j'avais viré TOUS les drivers pour ne mettre que ceux de mon ancien ASUS  )

bref iATKOS se sont les nom des version OSX modifié pour MAC.


----------



## tonrain (2 Octobre 2013)

iATKOS est une version modifié de Mac OS X possédant des drivers non officiels pour PC et possédant la particularité de pouvoir démarrer sur un ordinateur muni d'un BIOS contrairement au Mac et aux PCs récents qui possèdent un EFI pour démarrer.

En gros, ça sert pour les Hackintosh et c'est inutile pour les Macs.


----------

